# Our Cars



## Gary&Amanda (Feb 10, 2011)

Seeing as we are new to the club i thaught we should get some photos of or cars, now the first one you might like more than the second one that my other half Gary drives.

First up my car






















































next gary's car 
































































he's thinking about getting an r33 gtr now


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

Get a r32 they r better in my opinion try test driving both


----------



## Gary&Amanda (Feb 10, 2011)

i told him to get a 34, then i could steal the front end


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Gary&Amanda said:


> he's thinking about getting an r33 gtr now


Both nice cars, a nice pair to have  I also went from an Evo 6 to an R33 GTR and have never regretted it and still love the Evo. 
That 6 needs some lowering springs for perfection ideally and it's sorted


----------



## Gary&Amanda (Feb 10, 2011)

he wont lower it, due to my back operation the jolting and jaring would really hurt


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Gary&Amanda said:


> he wont lower it, due to my back operation the jolting and jaring would really hurt


Totally understand, I have back problems too and suffer everytime I drive the Skyline!!! 
The interior of the Stagea looks top class by the way :thumbsup:


----------



## Gary&Amanda (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank you Cliff, partly due to the previous owner and my other half who keeps it clean


----------

